# Rediriger les mails reçus avec Lotus Notes



## iMax (16 Février 2004)

Je suis contraint par mon employeur à utiliser Lotus Notes Client Mac 6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Je trouve ce truc vraiment mal foutu et j'aimerais rediriger automatiquement tous les messages reçus vers une autre adresse que je léverai avec Mail.
Je n'utilise que la fonction mail de Lotus Notes.

J'ai cherché et je n'ai pas réussi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Est-ce possible ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




D'avance, merci à l'âme charitable qui pourra me venir en aide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Max


----------



## macintroll (17 Février 2004)

j'en suis moi aussi réduit a utiliser Lotus notes pour mac os X...
l'applie est a mon gout une enorme usine a gaz... lente et lourde ..;(pre release beta 6)
meme si elle st plus jolie sous mac que sous win.

pas pu recupérer mes mails avec une autre applie (c'est théoriquement fesable.. quoique avec lotus ..;  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )
mais  tu peu toujours demander a avoir acces au webmail de lotus .. c'est un site sur lequel tu pourra relever ton courrier..c'est normalement mis en place avec lotus; relegant notes pour le reste.

hihih sont sympa les nouveaux smileys


----------

